# Considering a Position in Dubai



## NewExpate (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,

I am a single person thinking of a new position in UAE. Would anyone have any tips that could help me in making the decision to "step out on faith" as far as a position there??? What kind of salary should I negotiate? Suggestions of where to live???? How is life there??

Starting a new chapter----

Erick Parsell


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Try reading some of the stickies which should help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ulitmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


----------

